# Ducky "DK 9087 Shine 2" 10-keyless MX-Brown



## Gast1668381003 (4. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,

nun ist sie da, die "Shine 2" 10-keyless mit MX-Brown-Schaltern und eines kann ich vorweg schon mal berichten: sie ist genau so, wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe 

*Features:*

- sehr verwindungssteifes Gehäuse - tadelose Verarbeitung, absolut nichts zu beanstanden
- Dual-layer PCB
- Multimedia-Tastenfunktion
- abnehmbarer USB-Ministecker, Kabelführung mit 3 Verlegungsmöglichkeiten
- Beleuchtung: 5 Helligkeits-Stufen, 100 % an, 60% an (nur der große Tastenblock), pulsierend, oberste "F"-Tastenreihe scrollt hin und her, jede Taste einzeln selektierbar, reaktiver Modus  
- die langen Tasten (Space, Backspace, Enter, rechte Shift-Taste)  werden mit MX-Dummys stabilisiert (mMn unnötig, die herkömmlichen Costar-Stabs funktionieren genau so gut)
- DIP-Schalter auf der Tastatur-Unterseite, um u.a. die "Windows"-Tasten zu deaktivieren oder um wahlweise n-key bzw. 6-key-rollover zu aktivieren
- On-board Speicher "merkt" sich alle Einstellungen für den nächsten Neustart
- 2 Profile für individuelle LED-Selektion


*Zubehor:* 

- Orange-rote WSAD-Caps
- Keycap-Puller
- Tastaturabdeckung
- Bedienungsanleitung


Wie versprochen habe ich natürlich ein paar Bilder gemacht...die Beleuchtung auf  den Fotos ist übrigens auf Stufe 1 von 5 und das ist mMn auch völlig ausreichend, bei Dunkelheit sowieso. 
Stufe 5 ist sogar bei Tageslicht sehr hell und brennt sich regelrecht in die Netzhaut rein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier ein typisches Beleuchtungsprofil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kabelführung & Aluminium-Label mit eingestanzter Schrift 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DIP-Schalter auf der Unterseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der Anleitung (ganz unten) wird beschrieben, welche Bewandnis die vier DIP-Schalter haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Es wurde nicht an einer Abdeckung gespart - sehr nützlich gegen Staub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das war's auch schon...Fragen, Anregungen, Kommentare sind natürlich erwünscht


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (4. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöne Tastatur und danke für die Information.
Könntest du mir(uns) noch sagen woher du die bestellt hast?

PS:
Hab mir auf deine Empfehlung die Roccat Savu bestellt und ist echt Top. Danke dafür!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine mechanische Tastatur. Bin bei der Ducky schon auf der Suche
nach einer mit Green LED und Browns! (Bzw. hätte sie hier gefunden: Ducky DK9087 Shine II Mech Keyboard Green LED (Cherry Brown) [DK9087S2-BUSALG] - $139.00 : PC Case Gear Problem: *Do you ship internationally?* At this time we only ship within Australia. -> auf einer anderen Seite würde es mir 137€ kosten incl. Versand)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Januar 2013)

SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Bin bei der Ducky schon auf der Suche
> nach einer mit Green LED und Browns! (Bzw. hätte sie hier gefunden: Ducky DK9087 Shine II Mech Keyboard Green LED (Cherry Brown) [DK9087S2-BUSALG] - $139.00 : PC Case Gear


 Mit _deutschem_ Tastenlayout wäre *s-o-f-o-r-t* eine die Meine- koste was es wolle.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (4. Januar 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Mit _deutschem_ Tastenlayout wäre *s-o-f-o-r-t* eine die Meine- koste was es wolle.


 
Bin grade am überlegen, obwohl ich meinen mechanischen Tastatur kauf eigentlich schon auf März bis Juli diesen Jahres verschoben habe. 
Deutsches Layout wäre natürlich klasse, aber ich denke/hoffe das man auch damit leben kann.

Ob mir wohl der Kontostand am Monatsende sagt, dass ich sie mir kaufen darf?

EDIT:
Der Traum dürfte bald in Erfüllung gehen http://www.ducky-nordic.com/
Bis die Seite öffnet werde ich aufjeden Fall noch warten!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (4. Januar 2013)

SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tastatur und danke für die Information.
> Könntest du mir(uns) noch sagen woher du die bestellt hast?
> 
> PS:
> ...



Also bestellt habe ich sie bei diesem Ebay-Händler: Ducky DK-9087 Shine II Mechanical Keyboard | eBay

Insgesamt hat mich der Spass inkl. Versandkosten 126,98 GBP gekostet - umgerechnet rund 161 €. (Eine stolze Summe, aber das war's mir auch wert)

Zur Lieferzeit: bestellt habe ich sie am 25.12. per PayPal und am 03.01. ist sie angekommen. Feiertage und Wochenende haben die Lieferzeit natürlich verlängert, von daher ist das i.O. 

P.S: die Ducky und die Savu daneben - sieht ziemlich lecker aus 



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Mit _deutschem_ Tastenlayout wäre *s-o-f-o-r-t* eine die Meine- koste was es wolle.



Ich schätze mal, das es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis es die Duckys auch mit DE-layout gibt.

Also ich nutze sie als DE-layout-Tastatur und obwohl ich nicht blind schreiben kann, habe ich bislang absolut keine Probleme. Die vertauschten Y und Z stören mich nicht und wo die Sonderzeichen liegen weiß ich auswendig, von daher passt das ganz gut.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Januar 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, das es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis es die Duckys auch mit DE-layout gibt.


 Ja, *ja*, _*Jaaa-Haaa*_ !!!


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Januar 2013)

2 Fragen:

Leise?
Rot?

Blau sieht zwar auch ganz hübsch aus, aber Rot ist angenehmer für mich.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (4. Januar 2013)

Gibt es auch mit Roten LEDs und ist je nach gewählten Switch Type so laut, wie jede andere mechanische Tastatur nunmal ist.


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Januar 2013)

Achnee, sehe gerade dass der Nummerblock fehlt
Gefällt mir trotzdem sehr


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Januar 2013)

SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> ...ist je nach gewählten Switch Type so laut, wie jede andere mechanische Tastatur nunmal ist.


 Wenn man(n) _nicht _versucht mit den Switches die Bodenplatte einer Mecha zu perforieren, sind -bis auf die *Blauen*- die Switches per se nicht _laut_...  Alles Übungssache.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Achnee, sehe gerade dass der Nummerblock fehlt
> Gefällt mir trotzdem sehr



Es gibt sie auch mit Nummernblock in allen erdenklichen Schalter-/Farbkombinationen, nur eben (noch) nicht mit DE-Layout: Ducky Channel?Products?Keyboards?DK9008 Shine 2


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Januar 2013)

Mit der anderen Anordnung käme ich im Prinzip zurecht, nur fehlen denn irgendwelche Tasten im Vergleich zum Deutschen Layout? ÖÄÜ ist klar, aber noch andere?

Edit: Wo hast die sie denn gekauft?^^


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2013)

Nein, öäü sind ;'[, steht nur was anderes drauf und das ß fehlt aber glaube ich auch.
Und man kann das Layout in Win umstellen, also ist das was drauf steht eigentlich egal.
Es fehlen gar keine Tasten sie sind nur anders beleget.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Edit: Wo hast die sie denn gekauft?^^



Hier: Ducky DK-9087 Shine II Mechanical Keyboard | eBay



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, öäü sind ;'[, steht nur was anderes drauf und das ß fehlt aber glaube ich auch.
> Und man kann das Layout in Win umstellen, also ist das was drauf steht eigentlich egal.
> Es fehlen gar keine Tasten sie sind nur anders beleget.



Wenn man die Sprache auf Deutsch lässt, dann ist das ß da, wo beim englischen Layout die Taste mit "-_" ist.


----------



## DerpMonstah (7. Januar 2013)

Also, noch ne Frage
Keysets sind ja auch nicht günstig. Aber, könnte man die Austauschen?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (7. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Also, noch ne Frage
> Keysets sind ja auch nicht günstig. Aber, könnte man die Austauschen?



Das sollte ohne weiteres möglich sein. Allerdings muss man dabei peinlichst genau auf das Layout achten, da unter anderem die "Enter", "Strg", "Alt", "Shift" und "Backspace"-Tasten je nach Layout unterschiedlich groß sind.

So gibt es z.B. einen Unterschied zwischen US und UK-Layout  

Die farblichen Möglichkeiten für hintergrundbeleuchtete Mecha-Keycaps sind soweit ich weiß relativ begrenzt.

Cherry MX UK English Version Keycap Set - Shine Purple ABS by Ducky

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=232

Die grauen Keycaps mit blauen LEDs würden mir wohl ganz gut gefallen...du hast mich da echt auf eine Idee gebracht


----------



## FabsSpeed (9. Januar 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Also bestellt habe ich sie bei diesem Ebay-Händler: Ducky DK-9087 Shine II Mechanical Keyboard | eBay
> 
> Insgesamt hat mich der Spass inkl. Versandkosten 126,98 GBP gekostet - umgerechnet rund 161 €. (Eine stolze Summe, aber das war's mir auch wert)
> 
> ...


 

Laut meinen Infos wird es die Ducky nicht mit Deutschem layout geben, bzw. aktuell ist keine geplant.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Januar 2013)

FabsSpeed schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos wird es die Ducky nicht mit Deutschem layout geben, bzw. aktuell ist keine geplant.


 Kann ja noch werden... Filco baut jetzt auch die Majestouch mit Cherry *Red*'s mit deutschen Tastenlayout.


----------



## Superwip (9. Januar 2013)

Eine sehr schöne Tastatur. Interressant finde ich auch das das USB-nKRO ausgeschaltet werden kann um uneingeschränkte Kompatibilität zu wahren, ein vorbildliches und leider mehr oder weniger einzigartiges Feature.



> Es fehlen gar keine Tasten sie sind nur anders beleget.


 
Das stimmt nur bedingt.

Das Deutsche QWERTZ Layout (ISO) nutzt 105 Tasten während das normale US-QWERTY Layout (ANSI) nur 104 Tasten hat.

Stellt man eine 104 Tasten-Tastatur auf QWERTZ um fehlt soweit ich weiß die "< > |"- Taste.

Will man eine fremdsprachige Tastatur mit deutscher QWERTZ-Belegung nutzen sollte man darauf achten das sie wenn es schon keine "richtige" QWETZ Tastatur ist zumindest 105 (oder mehr) Tasten hat (z.B. UK-ISO)

Es gibt übrigens auch 109 Tasten Layouts (JIS), die fast uneingeschränkt "abwärtskompatibel" zu 105 Tasten sind. 

Mehr dazu: http://deskthority.net/wiki/ISO



> Das sollte ohne weiteres möglich sein. Allerdings muss man dabei peinlichst genau auf das Layout achten, da unter anderem die "Enter", "Strg", "Alt", "Shift" und "Backspace"-Tasten je nach Layout unterschiedlich groß sind.
> 
> So gibt es z.B. einen Unterschied zwischen US und UK-Layout
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke er will keine andere Farbe sondern QWERTZ-Caps... dann kann man natürlich die Eingabetasten behalten und tauscht einfach die Tasten aus, die eben anders belegt sind.

Prinzipiell kann man jedenfalls alle normalen Cherry-MX Caps (mit Einschränkungen auch Cherry-MY Caps), von jedem beliebigen Hersteller verwenden. Will man die Beleuchtung nutzen sollte man natürlich welche nehmen die (Teil-) Lichtdurchlässig sind.


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Januar 2013)

Hey nochmal,
ich hatte gestern mal den Support angeschrieben, bezüglich eines Deutschen Layouts und diese Antwort bekommen:



> Dear Alex,
> 
> Thanks for your mail, we plan to release German layout soon so please wait, our new reseller will contact with you soon,
> 
> ...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2013)

"..._we plan to release German layout soon so please wait_..."

_*Geil-o-Mat*_ !
Und: Ich mutiere zum Mecha-Tastenbrett-Sammler!


----------



## ZeroX360 (19. Januar 2013)

Hm sieht garnicht mal so uninteressant aus schade nur ohne Num-Block fehlt mir was.
Zumal der Preis auch ichs sags mal gut aussieht. 



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> "..._we plan to release German layout soon so please wait_..."
> 
> _*Geil-o-Mat*_ !
> Und: Ich mutiere zum Mecha-Tastenbrett-Sammler!


Glaube du verrennst dich da in ein teures Sammel-Hobby.


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2013)

> Glaube du verrennst dich da in ein teures Sammel-Hobby.


 
Muss nicht sein; ich hab mittlerweile 4 Mechas, alle mit grundlegend verschiedenen Schaltern (keine davon mit Cherry MX ), keine davon hat mich auch nur einen Cent gekostet...


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. März 2013)

Hey Leutchen, ich hab euch nicht vergessen^^ nur kam bisher keine Antwort von denen.


----------



## derfh8 (22. März 2013)

Ich bin zwar nicht DerpMonstah, habe aber unabhängig von ihm mal bei Ducky nachgefragt und vor nen paar Tagen die Antwort gekriegt das es bald Ducky Shine 2 Tastaturen mit deutschem Layout von getdigital geben wird. 
Bei denen hab ich natürlich auch gleich angefragt und dann heute die Bestätigung gekriegt, ab Mai wirds dort die Ducky Shine 2 mit DE Layout geben 
Hier einmal die Mail die ich als Antwort gekriegt habe:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke für Ihre Nachricht. Wir werden die Ducky Tastatur ab Mai mit blauen,
> braunen und schwarzen Switches in unser Sortiment aufnehmen, wir bitten
> ...


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. März 2013)

Ich hab noch keine Antwort bekommen

Hoffentlich hält sich der Preis in Grenzen, so günstig ist der Shop ja nicht


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2013)

Na prima. Avisiert waren schon _Filco TenKeyless Ninja_ mit Cherry *Red's* und _Topre_. Jetzt schägt _Ducky TenKeyless_ mit Cherry *Brown's* quer. Wenn das so weitergeht, weiß ich bald, wie (Ehe-)Scheidungspapiere aussehen...


----------



## derfh8 (22. März 2013)

Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen 
Bestell die Ducky mit pinken LEDs dann freut sie sich vielleicht auch


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2013)

derfh8 schrieb:


> Bestell die Ducky mit pinken LEDs dann freut sie sich vielleicht auch


 Du kennst meine Frau nicht (meine ich zumindest ).


----------



## legedric (16. April 2013)

Ouh man ich such auch vergeblich nach einer TKL mit US layout  findet sich echt schwer.

Für die anderen: Getdigital hat nun die DK9008 (+Numpad) mit DE layout jetzt im Shop drin.
Ducky Keyboard DK9008 Shine 2 - 24h Lieferung

Viel Spaß euch :/ ^_^


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. April 2013)

Hmm, nur blaue Beleuchtung :/


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. Mai 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Hmm, nur blaue Beleuchtung :/



War auch mein erster Gedanke, denn ich brauche noch eine in "Rot". Hoffentlich kommen noch weitere Versionen hinzu...

Allerdings kann ich mich sowieso nicht entschieden, welche Schalter ich nehmen soll: Brown, Blue, Black habe ich bereits. Blues finde ich für's Schreiben gut, aber für's Spielen schlecht, Browns muss ich nicht noch ein drittes Mal haben und Blacks auch nicht zwei Mal.

Wird wohl auf Reds hinauslaufen, auch wenn ihnen nachgesagt wird, daß sich damit Schreibfehler häufen...dumm auch, daß Reds bei Getdigital nicht erhältlich sind.


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. August 2013)

Das wird wohl nichts mehr mit einer rot beleuchteten DE-Version. Muss ich mich wohl wo anders umsehen und das Entchen liegen lassen.


----------



## JackA (14. August 2013)

Ohman, das seh ich jetzt erst, die Ducky ist ja genau die Tastatur, die ich haben will... wo kann man die bestellen?


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. August 2013)

Überall nur nicht in Deutschland. Getdigital.de hatte mal das DE-Layout, leider ausverkauft.

Hier z.B.: Ducky DK9008 Shine II White LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Red Cherry MX)


----------

